# Apurar resultados



## Dianette

Buenas tardes,

¿Cómo traduzco al español? 

"A empresa X foi responsável pela aplicação da pesquisa, apurou os resultados e, em março, apresentou-os à Diretoria".

Mi intento: 

La empresa X fue responsable por aplicar la encuesta, registró los resultados ¿? y en marzo los presentó a la Directiva.

¡ Gracias !


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dianette said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> ¿Cómo traduzco al español?
> 
> "A empresa X foi responsável pela aplicação da pesquisa, apurou os resultados e, em março, apresentou-os à Diretoria".
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> La empresa X fue responsable por aplicar la encuesta, registró los resultados ¿? y en marzo los presentó a la Directiva.
> 
> ¡ Gracias !


 No te sé decir qué expresión más exacta se usa en español, pero no me parece que "registrar" refleje la idea para "apurar", que tiene el sentido de "calcular", "verificar". REGISTRO, para mí, es algo definitivo.

Esperemos por otros comentarios.


----------



## Dianette

Gracias,

¿qué te parece "tabuló los resultados"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Tabular" es poner algo en una tabla. Si tu traducción puede no es exacta, te aconsejaría a usar "calcular".
*La empresa X fue responsable por aplicar la encuesta y calcular los resultados, y en marzo los presentó a la Directiva.*
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Dianette

¡Ya sé! 

¿será que funciona LEVANTÓ LOS RESULTADOS?

¿qué opinan los entendidos?

¡¡ Gracias siempre por su apoyo !!

"whysoyeu" me encanta tu seudónimo


----------



## Mangato

Por aquí decimos *depurar* los resultados.  Es decir después de una primera valoración someterlos a un segundo análisis para eliminar  posibles  incorrecciones.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Por aquí decimos *depurar* los resultados. Es decir después de una primera valoración someterlos a un segundo análisis para eliminar posibles incorrecciones.


"Depurar" tanto en portugués como en español es "filtrar" y no me parece ser la idea de "apurar" que por ejemplo, en una elección tiene el sentido de "contar para llegar a un resultado": "*Apurar os votos*".


----------



## Mangato

Las empresas de demoscopia,una vez definido el universo de la encuesta, después de la toma de datos, obtienen unos resutados llamados de estimación directa. Posteriormente "depuran" estos datos mediante correcciones basadas en experiancias y análisis de acierto/error de anteriores ocasiones. Esto es lo que en el argot demoscópico se llama _la cocina_. Se introducen los ingredientes (datos) en la olla y se aderezan y condimentan. Una vez cocinados los datos, se presenta el resultado al peticionario de la encuesta.

La depuración es efectivamente un filtro, en el que entre otras cosas se eliminan aquellas respuestas discordantes. Entre las numerosas preguntas suelen incluirse algunas de tipo contradictorio para tratar de detectar contestaciones no veraces. 

Esto es a grandes rasgos la depuración de encuestas o_ cocinado_. No sé si es lo que se entiende por apurar, pero me parece que sí. Pero las encuestas electorales se hacen habitualmente  sobre intención de voto y no sobre votos emitidos, excepto las de a pie de urna, que suelen dar resultados muy poco fiables. 

Además en la consulta de Dianette, nada me hace pensar que la encuesta, se realiza sobre tema electoral, puede que sea sobre cualquier asunto.(Sstudios de mercado, clima laboral, etc)


----------



## Carfer

Dependendo do tipo de resultados de que se tratar, '_apurar_' pode ser contar (_'apurar os votos'_, por exemplo, se se trata duma eleição) ou fechar ou liquidar as contas duma empresa ou dum negócio (_'apurados os resultados, encontrou-se um deficit de €...'_).
Não é sinónimo de '_depurar_' neste contexto (noutros pode ter um significado aproximado) e julgo que em espanhol também não (pelo menos o DRAE não contempla nenhuma acepção que permita fazer equivaler o '_apurar_' português ao '_depurar_' espanhol).


----------



## ceballos

No entanto eu concordo com Mangato e diria depurar no sentido de verificar os resultados.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Carfer

ceballos said:


> No entanto eu concordo com Mangato e diria depurar no sentido de verificar os resultados.
> Cumprimentos.


 
Não digo que não, o que me parece, no entanto, é que, pelo que diz o Mangato (_Es decir después de una primera valoración someterlos a un segundo análisis para eliminar posibles incorrecciones) _'_depurar_' implica uma recontagem. Ora o '_apurar_' português, não. Falamos de '_apurar os votos_' ou _'apurar os resultados'_ logo à primeira contagem. À segunda (e seguintes), no caso dos votos chamamos '_recontagem_' e no caso das contas da empresa '_verificação_' ou 're_verificação_'. No sentido de eliminar incorrecções, ou seja de '_melhorar_', também se pode dizer '_apurar_' em português, mas, curiosamente, não costumamos usar esse termo nesse sentido nem no que toca a eleições, em que, como digo, '_apurar_' é simplesmente '_contar',_ nem quanto às contas, em que, nalguns casos, até dizemos '_rever_' ou _'refazer_' (neste último, se pusermos de lado a conta anterior).


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Não digo que não, o que me parece, no entanto, é que, pelo que diz o Mangato (_Es decir después de una primera valoración someterlos a un segundo análisis para eliminar posibles incorrecciones) _'_depurar_' implica uma recontagem. Ora o '_apurar_' português, não. Falamos de '_apurar os votos_' ou _'apurar os resultados'_ logo à primeira contagem. À segunda (e seguintes), no caso dos votos chamamos '_recontagem_' e no caso das contas da empresa '_verificação_' ou 're_verificação_'. No sentido de eliminar incorrecções, ou seja de '_melhorar_', também se pode dizer '_apurar_' em português, mas, curiosamente, não costumamos usar esse termo nesse sentido nem no que toca a eleições, em que, como digo, '_apurar_' é simplesmente '_contar',_ nem quanto às contas, em que, nalguns casos, até dizemos '_rever_' ou _'refazer_' (neste último, se pusermos de lado a conta anterior).


 
Eu entendi que na pergunta da Dianette se falava de apurar dados,(resultados da pesquisa) para os apresentar a direitoria. Fui influenciado pelos procedimentos da demoscopia. Se o sentido é de apurar votos, nada a ver com o que eu disse. Isso em Espanha é *recontar , *embora se faça por primera ou única vez. Ao fato de contar os votos chamamos *recuento. *Suponho que porque os que não ganham ficam disconformes e pedem contar de novo


----------



## pkogan

En la argentina, cuando hay una eleccion, utilizamos el verbo "escrutar" (ej: el 50 por ciento de los votos ya fueron escrutados.) como equivalente de _"apurar"_ en portugues. Tal vez ese verbo pueda ser aplicado en este caso tambien.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Se escrutinan votos pero no resultados contables.


----------



## telum

creo que yo lo traduciría diciendo que la empresa X elaboró los resultados del estudio o encuesta y los presentó a la dirección, ¿no les parece?

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Se escrutinan votos pero no resultados contables.


 
Escrutar es analizar minuciosamente. En este sentido sí que podrian escrutarse cualquier tipo de resultados, aunque en la actualidad el verbo ha quedado casi en exclusiva para el tema electoral.


*escrutar**.*
(Del lat. _scrutāre_).

*1. *tr. Indagar, examinar cuidadosamente, explorar.
*2. *tr. Reconocer y computar los votos que para elecciones u otros actos análogos se han dado secretamente por medio de bolas, papeletas o en otra forma.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Não sei é um pouco tarde, mas o que acham de "*averiguar*", como tradução  em espanhol para apurar em português?


----------

